

Fancy Hands - nbrempel
https://www.fancyhands.com/

======
alec_heif
Interesting that the site mentions (several times, very prominently) that the
assistants are all over the USA but the tasks they can do are only virtual
ones. Why does the location matter then?

Also wondering about the set number of requests per month. It seems like by
allowing people to buy tasks a-la-carte, you could charge more per task (since
the tasks would usually be horrible things like dealing with cable companies
or renting cars). Why the decision to only allow three different task
packages?

~~~
rotten
My guess the emphasis on these packages would be because subscription based
revenue models are more predictable and stable. Too many choices confuses
people, so they keep it simple.

$3.00 per task (for the smallest plan), perhaps they found when the call it
out that way - anything higher and folks would rather do it themselves.
Anything cheaper and it wouldn't be profitable, but $15/month is something
people are willing to spend.

I don't really know, I'm just speculating...

